# Pictures of Haiku at bath time



## pink68112 (Jun 26, 2007)

She lifts her wing so I can spray under it with an empty spray bottle. Haiku is doing really well, I think her molt is coming to an end. She has really grown up and we have a lot of fun together.


----------



## pink68112 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Another picture*

More pictures. I figured out how to make them smaller. After bath time she loves to be blow dried.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

that is adorable!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are just toooooo cute  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know how much fun that is because Sammy likes to bathe with me. I have just never been brave enough to take pictures. 
I love the pictures. They are very cute.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Rubber Duckie, you're not the one anymore, lol!
That is just toooooo cute.

My pigeons love the hairdryer after a bath too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very cute! Thanks so much for sharing these adorable pictures with us.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A very proud "Godfather".  

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pink,

Haiku is simply adorable. Wonderful pictures!!

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What great pics. Makes bathing much more fun in two 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL, Pink!! Oh, I can SOOOO relate! Those are great pictures!

While I don't take a bath with Squeaks, he does join me in the shower and really gets WET! He will lift his wing and I will let a heavy stream of water fall...then, time for under the OTHER wing! He, too, like the hair dryer!

Way to go Haiku...you DA PIJ!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! I thought only my birds were that spoiled  Glad to see I am not the only one who dare to do it (and tell it)  

Suz.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pink, 



Oh yeahhhh...now thats the way to it..!


I wish I had a Bathtub here..! All we have is a shower...


Phil
l v


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pics: I once had a young pigeon who would literally jump in the tub when I was in it, without any idea of the depth of the water, but totally confident that I would take care of her...


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

those are the cutest pictures ever!!!


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

_THAT'S SOOOO CUTE!!!!_  

Aaww..........................  

My little one loves baths in the kitchen sink! I tried to give her a bath in the bathroom under a real shower yesterday, but she just looked at me in a strange way and ran out! 

Maybe these pics will make her realize bathing in a real bathroom isn't that bad after all...  

And yeah, a blow dryer is always a winner! (Such a salon treatment, right?) 

Awesome pictures, and such a *CUTE* little darling!!


----------

